# Croaker



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Popped around a dozen or so up to 30" on topwaters this evening.

No spots on this one..


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Thats a Croaker!!!?? Damn! Rivals a Red! I need to come put my yak in in NC!! Great catch!

MYT


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

holy mother

nice catch


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice feesh...pretty looking location too.


----------



## Surfishn' Dave (Nov 16, 2005)

*Dang*

Thats a big arse Croaker. Would be a new state record in Va.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Well..it's in the croaker family..

Nice Ryan..


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

its all cuz dat dere skraw hat bubba.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Damn!

It looks like a drum without its spot


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

ryan, man, this is THE BEST thread ive seen in a long time.




i knows hows yous catchin dem croacka, its cuz dat red lure be lookin like a 4lb bloodworm..




i am overwhelmed at the responses from the guys up north, just awesome.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

How much did it weigh?


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> ryan, man, this is THE BEST thread ive seen in a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

too funny.....


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

oh...was this a joke? myt & I were talking about it in IM.


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

*Nice fish*

You make me jealous. Got into the large croaker on Fathers day here in VA. Largest went 24".15+ Between 18-24". Like the hat too. Dont know how to upload pics from photobucket.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Just my opinion..... based on the fact of color, lack of verticle bars, head shape, and the faint spot on the tail.... its a redfish(drum). 

Still a nice catch on topwater tho !!!!!


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

I fail to see the humor in this post... Getting folk all worked up... I think the Mods should lock this up for false advertising! LOL

MYT


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

LMFAO!!! I almost fell for the pump fake


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

wow..

yes, it's a red drum (sciaenops ocellatus).

i apologize to anyone who was offended. i thought it would be quite obvious to all that the 9-10 lb fish in the photo is a red drum with no spots.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

I was just joking man!! I'm not offended! LOL... I thought it was a Red but I have never seen one without spots! Whoops on me! LOL...Still a great catch!

MYT


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

no offense taken here either! I didnt even look at as being a joke. I realize that different regions call the same fish different names. 

I also was not trying to offend anyone with my post!!!

Besides...... they do croak ! lol

:fishing:


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

im hereby naming this thread "The McDonalds Thread"

BECAUSE IM LOVING IT LOL


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

nice job! you caught the elusive white drum


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

skimmed through the 2009 archives and found some more croakers. one is actually a croaker..


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

Fathers day pics


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

LOL... nice hardheads !!!!


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

NICE CROAKER!!!! Forget the citation....bet you could get away with call Guinness BWR. Nice fish!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

i have not had so much fun reading a thread. it just keeps getting more awesome, and more awesome, and more awesome...


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

jesse lockowitz said:


> i have not had so much fun reading a thread. It just keeps getting more awesome, and more awesome, and more awesome...


   :d :d


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

This is a true look into the "expert" advice sometimes shared on the internet. Nice hard head you got there Ryan!:beer:


----------

